# Suche Simatic NET DVD



## Rengel (3 März 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche einen legalen Download der Simatic NET DVD in einer Version die lauffähig auf Windows 7 ist. Bei Siemens werde ich nicht fündig, gibt es sowas überhaupt?

Ich suche Ausdrücklich keine illegale / gecrackte oder sonstige Version. 

Danke, mfg
Rengel


----------



## ChristophD (3 März 2017)

Hallo,

nein sowas gibt es leider nicht , auch nicht bei SIEMENS.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (3 März 2017)

Die reine DVD kann man für ein wenig Geld bei Siemens bestellen, z.B. die V14 (welche Version brauchst Du denn?)
6GK1700-0AA14-0AA0 SIMATIC NET DVD V14

Ich vermute, daß die DVD auch in irgendeinem WinCC Download Package enthalten ist.
Man kann auch seinen Siemens Vertriebler anrufen und nach einem DL-Link fragen.

Harald


----------



## Rengel (6 März 2017)

Danke, ich werde mal anfragen.


----------

